# Where do you find snow fall totals???



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Can someone post a link to where you can find snow fall totals by zip code/city???


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

Go to the National weather Service web site, type in your zip code, click on public info statement under current conditions.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

its only showing me total snowfall for some larger towns near me..............


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Try weatherunderground.com They seem to have more spottig locations, but I dont know if they have totals anywhere.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Yah w.u.g had more locations, but not all the ones I needed. Its a PITA when you tell people X amount of dollars per 3" and you're trying to figure out exactly how much snow you got.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Best I've found other than a ruler in the driveway!

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/repo...=2009&dm=12&dd=20&units=e&sort=value&filter=0


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Same site. Navigate around...pretty good stuff.

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/index.html?year=2009&month=12&day=20&units=e&region=Eastern_Coastal


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats what I use to weather.gov same thing. I pick the nearest city and use those totals, generally they are the same, but in some instances you need to use the old ruler really fast and measure it. I generally take a picture incorporating some aspect of the property that is recognizable just for proof if needed. always make sure you do that in at least 3 locations on the property they dont need to be far away like 20-50 feet apart is ok, but you there are those low areas and drifting areas that should be accounted for. But as long as you have numbers close together snap the pic on the last one and push away.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

We use weatherworks it costs around 250.00 for a year.But they give you a print out with the zip codes you give them.Gives you inches and what and how the storm was snow ice rain etc.


----------



## americanlawn (Nov 27, 2007)

We use local TV stations. Many have snowfall amounts as well as a weather almanac where you can pull up wether records for each day for the past year. Example -- http://www.kcci.com


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

AA+ Landscaping;927560 said:


> We use weatherworks it costs around 250.00 for a year.But they give you a print out with the zip codes you give them.Gives you inches and what and how the storm was snow ice rain etc.


hmmm $250.00 doesnt sound bad at all if they give you all that


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

*They are based out of Hackettstown NJ, but they cover a wide area. Their web site is www.weatherworksinc.com. I have attached a report that I send to my per inch customers along with their bill. *


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

You also get the report in 24hrs from strom ending.


----------

